# Failed pate a choux?



## royaltenenbaum (Jun 7, 2015)

I've made cream puffs before and they turned out very well, but for some reason they turned out awful today. In fact, they didn't puff at all. My dough started out normally: 1 cup water, half stick butter, 1/2 teaspoon salt, and 2 tablespoons sugar. Dough pulled away from pan, formed a ball, and cooled. This I where things go wrong: when I add my 4 eggs to the batter in my stand mixer, after even just 2 eggs the dough is too runny. I don't understand what I did wrong and all my quantities were correct but for some reason it just seemed too, too thin. This has never happened before, what am I doing wrong?




  








image.jpg




__
royaltenenbaum


__
Jun 7, 2015


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@royaltenenbaum

Hi, If you haven't been welcomed to ChefTalk yet, let me be the first.

I don't know if your measurements were correct.

When you add your flour to the water and form a roux. I find it best to keep agitating the mixture until the steam is almost gone. Even after the ball has formed. This removes some moisture. I just dump the hot mix into the mixer and let it paddle till it's cooled. You should see the steam escaping. Then it's just a matter of adding your eggs one at a time. After each egg is dropped you have to mix until that egg is completely homogenous with the dough.

Then add another egg and repeat. There are some variables. Your eggs can be large or small. You need to add eggs until you achieve the right consistency. To test the final consistency,insert a stick handle of a wooden spoon at the side and run it across the bottom making a divot. The divot should close behind the spoon at about 1 1/2 inches.

HTH's

Hope I have explained it properly

PS Your oven has to be hot. 400+ to get the initial rise, then you can lower it to 350 until fully baked. I even turn the oven off when done and let them stay in there to dry them out a little.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

How much flour in that pate?

But more than that, it looks that the oven temp was way too low and they weren't in the oven long enough.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I have had the same experience as you. The consistency is what matters not how many eggs.

Learned the hard way.

Also as has been previously mentioned allow the dough ball to cook a little more after it comes together.

I turn off the heat and continue to mix until it dries out a bit.

You know it's too runny when it leaks out of the pastry bag before you even have a chance to position and get started.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

I am with @panini on this one. I am questioning the cooling, egg addition process.....as well as the hot oven. I will also ask if the eggs were the same size you usually use in this recipe and if your flour was the same??


----------



## chefjoeyprats (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I humbly offer an article I wrote for ChefTalk. This represents months of research to find the perfect choux pastry formula. I hope it helps ...

http://www.cheftalk.com/a/perfect-choux-pastry


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Great article! Thank you Chef!


----------

